# Primavera P6 R8.2 Windows32 حمل من ميديا فاير



## أبو نادر (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخر اصدار من بريمافيرا على روابط ميديا فاير 






Primavera P6 Professional Applications R8.2
على عشرة روابط كل منها 50 ميغا
http://www.mediafire.com/?cd08cau6dbf4101
http://www.mediafire.com/?48a557guz6u79va
http://www.mediafire.com/?1qed7ire1zrrvm9
http://www.mediafire.com/?cwrwr3x7x3trc27
http://www.mediafire.com/?1pf02befbork2rc
http://www.mediafire.com/?h3szfa2x41qsexf
http://www.mediafire.com/?v9ez6z5qvj0judg
http://www.mediafire.com/?z5pb2kd5dby0l41
http://www.mediafire.com/?q8iqt4qena99kke
http://www.mediafire.com/?9rfjaj2nzaqe5be

Primavera P6 Professional Database Setup R8.2
http://www.mediafire.com/?lebo1ho1872coax

Primavera P6 Professional Compression Server R8.2
http://www.mediafire.com/?m82me12ez9y6xo9

Primavera P6 Professional Documentation R8.2
http://www.mediafire.com/?7i9khq4c7zsal61


----------



## مهندس126 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جدا على المجهود 
تم تحميل البرنامج بس *Professional Compression Server R8.2*
لا تعمل


----------



## م/احمد الاعصر (29 فبراير 2012)

*عمل رائع*

*بصراحة .. لم اعتاد ان اكتب تعليقا بالشكر
فى اكثر الاوقات اقوم بالدعاء لصاحب المشاركة بزيادة العلم والتوفيق
لكنى وجدت انه لابد لى من ان ابلغك تحياتى

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وزادك علما وحبا لفعل الخير*​


----------



## مهندس126 (29 فبراير 2012)

امل اعادة التاكد من الرابط الخاص 
Professional Compression Server R8.2

لانة بيرفض التحميل


----------



## أبو نادر (29 فبراير 2012)

ابشر اخي جاري التحقق


----------



## مهندس126 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جارى تحميل
*Professional Compression Server R8.2*

وشكرا لك


----------



## أبو نادر (29 فبراير 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?ai36jhadsc7i14a
http://www.mediafire.com/?d4c39ps0b1i7omh
الجزء المذكوربعد رفعه من جديد على جزئين 
*Professional Compression Server R8.2*


----------



## محمد مطر (1 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم أبو نادر وجزاك الله كل خير...
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## engawyyy (1 مارس 2012)

استااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ
بس للاسف مش عارف اسطبه لو تكرمت وتفضلت وتشرحلنا الطريقه 
او اى حد من الاخوه يتفضل
دمتم بود


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 مارس 2012)

عزيزى الزميل الرائع أشكرك جداً على الموضوع ارائع ولى عندك طلب أن تعيد تحميل الملف رفم 3 لإن http://www.mediafire.com/?1qed7ire1zrrvm9هناك مشكله فى تحميله مع قبول شكرى وإحترامى


----------



## أبو نادر (2 مارس 2012)

استاذنا م محمود شكرا لك على المرور الملف صالح للتحميل يرجى المحاولة لاحقا
الاخ الذي سأل عن طريقة التحميل
هي نفسها التى تعلمناها من استاذنا م محمد مطر في الوضوع التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=264150


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 مارس 2012)

عزيزى أبو نادر أرجو ألا أكون مزعج لك ولكن حاولت تنزيل الملف الثالث دون جدوى ويعطينى ملاحظه أرفق لك صوره منها arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/86075_01330721209.png أرجو أن تراها ولك منى ألف ألف شكر جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 مارس 2012)

arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/86075_01330721209.png 

أخى أبو نادر أعتذر
عن الأزعاج الذى سببته لك ولكنى حاولت تنزيل الملف الثالث عدة مرات دون جدوى مع أن نسخة ال windows التى أعمل عليها أصليه ويعطينى الملاحظه الموضحه فى الرابط المرفق لكم رجاء التكرم بالإطلاع عليها مع قبول إمتنانى


----------



## مجدى سليمان (3 مارس 2012)

https://edelivery.oracle.com/EPD/Download/get_form?egroup_aru_number=14417630


[email protected] Email
MA2210maas2210AS PASSWORD


----------



## أبو نادر (5 مارس 2012)

مجدى سليمان قال:


> https://edelivery.oracle.com/epd/download/get_form?egroup_aru_number=14417630
> 
> 
> [email protected] email
> ma2210maas2210as password



استاذنا الفاضل م محمود حلها لنا الاخ وبامكانك الدخول الى اوراكلعبر اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور المرفقة والتحميل من المنبع مباشرة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (16 يونيو 2012)

أبو نادر قال:


> https://edelivery.oracle.com/epd/dow...umber=14417630
> 
> 
> [email protected] email
> ...




بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 يونيو 2012)

الزميل الكريم
هل لازم تحميل الثلاث أجزاء الأولى ليعمل البرنامج أم ماذا
تحياتي


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 يونيو 2012)

تم التحميل من المصدر حسب حل الزميل مجدي سليمان
السؤال لمن سطب البرنامج
هل هناك كلمات مرور pass word


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 يونيو 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق 81725


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 يونيو 2012)

عند التسطيب تظهر النافذه التالية
مطلوب Password


----------



## elrafei (17 يونيو 2012)

جربت هذه الباسورد MA2210maas2210AS ؟ !


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 يونيو 2012)

جربت الباسورد المذكورة ولم تنجح
شكرا


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (18 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (19 يونيو 2012)

Thanksssss


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (21 يونيو 2012)

نرجو من الأخوة الذين شغلوا البرنامج المساعدة


----------



## sang (22 يونيو 2012)

نرجو المساعدة في عملية التسطيب .. حد يلحقنا يا جدعان


----------



## smferoz (23 يونيو 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (28 يونيو 2012)

للرفع
مطلوب password


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (3 يوليو 2012)

يبدو لا اهتمام بالموضوع
لماذا ؟


----------



## محمد مطر (4 يوليو 2012)

الأخ الكريم عبد الرحمن، يبدو أنك تقوم بالترقية من إصدار أقدم وليس تنصيب نسخة جديدة
كلمة المرور المطلوبة حسب الصورة التي أرفقتها، هي الكلمة التي وضعتها عندما نصبت الإصدارة الأقدم، وإذا كنت متبعاً لطريقتي في تنصيب الإصدارة 8.1 فهي على الأغلب system
إذا لم تنجح معك فعليك حذف برنامج قاعدة البيانات وإعادة التنصيب من جديد


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 يوليو 2012)

الزميل محمد مطر
شكرا جزيلا ، حذفت البرنامج القديم ، ونصبت النسخة الجديدة ، في ملف البرنامج لم اجد ملف database لأعمل تنصيب لها
وعند تشغيل البرنامج منذ البداية يطلب database config. و هنا تبدأ المشكلة ، لم تنجح كل المحاولات لفتح البرنامج 
ارجو المساعدة
تحياتي


----------



## ahmedmohsin (4 يوليو 2012)

*عمل مبهر*

شكرا لك اخى الكريم ابو نادر على مجهودك واسال اللة ان يزيدك من فضلة وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (10 يوليو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## محمد مطر (14 يوليو 2012)

أخي الكريم، فولدر قاعدة البيانات موجود ضمن فولدر البرنامج، قم بتنصيب قاعدة البيانات حتى يعمل البرنامج معك
وإلا كيف تريده ان يعمل من دون تنصيب قاعدة البيانات


----------



## زيد هادي (14 يوليو 2012)

ممكن اعرف الباسوور للبرنامج اني حملته بس ما لكيت الباسوورد لاكمال التسطيب


----------



## ashraff (15 يوليو 2012)

الاخوة المشرفين والاخوة الزملاء نصيحة 

اعمل حساب الان باي اسم على https://edelivery.oracle.com

واحصل على ما تريد من البرامج Primavera , JD edward وغيرها


----------



## ashraff (15 يوليو 2012)

اخواني انا جربت والامور تمام https://edelivery.oracle.com


----------



## ashraff (15 يوليو 2012)

الروابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?uf4q867xd5f3p19
http://www.mediafire.com/?gfjzesmxig828e9
http://www.mediafire.com/?tw16eupb9uz0wb6
http://www.mediafire.com/?lx7qi0vqfww44cc
http://www.mediafire.com/?8zencylp5svh3kc

فعالة 100% للاخوة الذين لهم وقت محدد عالنت


----------



## بلاد الرافدين (19 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ...وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## alexpk (9 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن عندي طلب بسيط ألاوهو أن في جامعتي الإنترنت مغلق بشكل محكم على أي كلمة تحتوي على جنس من أي موقع فلايمكنني تحميل الجزء السادس بسبب الإسم sex فلوتكرمت برفعه بأسم أخر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن رواااااااااابط للبرنامج لنسخه 64 بت ؟


----------



## egyengine (10 سبتمبر 2012)

الله ينور يا باشمهندس 
:63:


----------



## egyengine (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن طريقة التنصيب ..جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ihablotfi (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم علما


----------



## khaledshahine (7 أبريل 2013)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> تم التحميل من المصدر حسب حل الزميل مجدي سليمان
> السؤال لمن سطب البرنامج
> هل هناك كلمات مرور pass word



انا حاولت الدخول ولم يفلح معي ما المشكله


----------



## nshengineere (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس ممكن تعيدوا رفع الروابط لأنو أغلبها التغى من الميديا فاير و شكرا لكم


----------

